# SUMMIT RC ROCK CRAWLING fort wayne, IN



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

That's right!!!! Rock Crawling at Summit Raceway in Fort Wayne!!!!! If you have a rock crawler of a moster truck and you want to try it out on the rocks.

Post hear....... I am Seth Barrand and will be heading up this awesome type of R/C, my thought is to set up say 5-6 rock meets this year at Summit and maybe have 3 of them be competitions and the rest be practice, on Sundays say around noon so when you get out of church you can grab the rig and head on over. I know I will be!

Yes! We have ROCKS and ROCK HILLS and they range from mild to wild... With one thing in common AWESOMENESS!!!!!!! yes that is a word.

seth

I am starting to think maybe a 5 comp points sereis with troughys! what do you think?


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

In need of any rocks?? Big ones, small ones, all kinds. PM me seth. I'll be over before long. Glad to help.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

hussel7 said:


> In need of any rocks?? Big ones, small ones, all kinds. PM me seth. I'll be over before long. Glad to help.


 All kinds bring um we ahve a spot for them!!!!

I would like to say that if we get the respons I am hopeing for I should be putting on a summer series called "SummitRock" which will be 5 meets with one drop.

seth


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

well you know im in.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool man. I'm getting close to ordering a rig. Sonds like a lot of fun. Can I paint mine pink?

Ben


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Seth,

What day would you run? I have never done this type of RC before. I have done Monster Trucks (modified Clods) and they were fun but very expensive. Crawlers are not quite as bad. I will most likely try it out.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

nutz4rc said:


> Seth,
> 
> What day would you run? I have never done this type of RC before. I have done Monster Trucks (modified Clods) and they were fun but very expensive. Crawlers are not quite as bad. I will most likely try it out.


 Larry,

Yes I think you would love it. Sunday is the only day we can run on the weekend, due to off road on Saturday. Unless every one that comes out to crawl has Spektrum. 

I am working on practice days and competition days, I will be putting this info up on a web page just like the nastruck series. 

I will be there this Saturday working on the rocks, you should come up if you are not already comeing for the last oval night, and check out the course.

seth


----------



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

what time we gonna start working on sat ?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

jluck said:


> what time we gonna start working on sat ?


I am thinking 10ish in the AM variaty. I would love to get it all cleared and ready, take pics for the web page and maybe just maybe, if you bring your buggy and you let me, I want to put it on the rocks and take pics of that as well. 

any one wanting to help or just check us out I will be at summit raceway 
@ 10 am on 4-12-08 this sat.

seth


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH NNNNNNOOOOOOOO. More toys.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Got mine ordered.:thumbsup:
Hope my schedule works out.:woohoo:
Where do we get those little lipo batteries? Would Phils have them?

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ok guys I have been cross ref all the events at summit and the parking lot races and this is what I came up with for 2008. 9 Days for Rock crawling fun at Summit RC Raceway

April 20th -- Test N tune

May 4th -- Test N tune
May 25th -- 1st Summit Rock

June 8th -- Test N tune
June 22nd -- 2nd Summit Rock

July 20th -- 3rd Summit Rock

August 17th -- 4th Summit Rock
August 24th -- Test N tune
August 31st -- Finals Summit Rock

remember if you have spektrum you can go any day that summit is open to run the rocks just pay for practice to use the pits, let me tell you $7 is worth the power to charge and the cool A/C when its 100deg out. 

The Summit Rock is a 5 crawl series that will cost $15 per entry with 10 going to the track and $5 going for the prize at the finals...

what do you think?

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I like that we have 1 1/2 months to recruit new blood. We should try and come up with a flier to pass around.

Ben


----------



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

ben what truck did you order? anyway as for batterys you can run 2/3a packs on the front axle or a lipo like i run, common sence 7.4 1250 or flight power evolite 13452s 1350 7.4. if you got a ax10 you can run any stick pack.
and for anyone interested a link to the rules and scoring
http://www.usrcca.com/rules2008.pdf


----------



## kartracer4 (Jul 26, 2005)

Argghhh. Now I gotta stop window shoppin. Well if u guys want the help. let me know . josh call me or something. I can come out after work on saturday

Adam "the big cheese"


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

kartracer4 said:


> Argghhh. Now I gotta stop window shoppin. Well if u guys want the help. let me know . josh call me or something. I can come out after work on saturday
> 
> Adam "the big cheese"


We want the help...... I guess you didnt get that hook up on Saturday night since you didnt show up on Sunday:dude:

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

jluck said:


> ben what truck did you order? anyway as for batterys you can run 2/3a packs on the front axle or a lipo like i run, common sence 7.4 1250 or flight power evolite 13452s 1350 7.4. if you got a ax10 you can run any stick pack.
> and for anyone interested a link to the rules and scoring
> http://www.usrcca.com/rules2008.pdf


I'm getting the AX10. It seems to be the truck most people are going have.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Seen one in action saturday and have to admit I was very impressed! :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wALLY and Airborne has pm..


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Seth you have email. I sent you a version of the flier to check out.
Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

So, is Adam "cheese face" going to get a truck too?

Ben

Here's the flier...


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ben,

You do good work my freind. I dont care what those road course guys say about you.

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Rock and Roll*

I just bought a crawler today. I will try to make the first test and tune. Looks like fun.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

nutz4rc said:


> I just bought a crawler today. I will try to make the first test and tune. Looks like fun.


Yes!!!! My good buddy Larry is on board!:woohoo: You will love it:wave:

first TNT next Sunday 4/20 doors open at 10am

seth


----------



## mf2racer (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys made some good progress on the corse today good work


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

hey moore what did you get?

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ok Rockers hear it is:

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/SummitRock.html

it still is a work in progress, so feed back would be appreciated.

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I will leave after church and that will make me a little later next Sunday. 

I bought the Axial Scorpion RTR. I didn't want to go "whole hog" until I found out if I liked this kind of RC. The video on Rock Crawlers website indicates it is a good crawler when you change the gear (included in the kit) and lock the front (lock also in kit). I should have it ready for Sunday with no problems.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Summit Raceways most famous hacker says his rock crawler is ready to go and kick butt this weekend.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

My crawler arrived today. I will make the changes and be there Sunday. This should be interesting.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Thats great Larry,

I however do not have mine yet So I most likely will not have one for this Sunday, But I am looking forward to meeting new crawlers and watching the action.

I have a sneeky feeling that Josh might let me use his:wave:

seth

p.s. Nicks hobby shop has two AX-10's in stock......


----------



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

man am i ever gonna get to drive it ya that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

jluck said:


> man am i ever gonna get to drive it ya that shouldn't be a problem


Josh,

Just for a minute


----------



## Corey1701 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Josh...*

Can I drive it for a minute also ....... to fun


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

You guys can try mine. I changed the pinion tonight, did a test on the radio, ESC, and servo (all worked), and will change to the locked front diff tomorrow or Saturday; whenever I get time. 

Does Nicks have bodies yet? J Concepts just released a new crawler specific body and it is sweet. I will use RTR for now.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Summit Raceways most famous hacker says his rock crawler is ready to go and kick butt this weekend.


 Marshall got one going..cool


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

squeeker138 said:


> Marshall got one going..cool


 Yeh, I ran it today. Pretty awesome! I think I'm gonna get hooked on this.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

airborn said:


> p.s. Nicks hobby shop has two AX-10's in stock......


 Make that one. Millertime got one of them today. Tracey says more are coming in also.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

new up dates to the SummitRock web page and new pics on the pic page!!!

seth

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/SummitRock.html


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks good. I will need to push it to be there for the test and tune. But enter me and maybe I can be in the later climbs. If that is possible. How many attempts does a vehicle get? Stuipid question I know, but I am new at this. I know in Monster Truck racing you run the course three times on the right and three on the left but that is totally different that rocks.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Trophys is spelled incorrectly at the top of the flyer page. No big deal but I thought you might want to correct before printing any.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

nutz4rc said:


> Trophys is spelled incorrectly at the top of the flyer page. No big deal but I thought you might want to correct before printing any.



Thanks Larry, problem corrected.

This week is a test N tune no organized crawling. At the SummitRock comps there will be three courses laid out and each driver will get 5min to compleat or point out....

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/TROPHY
:hat:

Your stuff come today Seth? I'm really getting pissed....
Ben


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Excellent, I won't worry so much about what time I get there. I have practiced on some stuff around here. I think I may change out the radio (cheap AM 27 band) for some of my better stuff, just not this weekend.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

airborn said:


> p.s. Nicks hobby shop has two AX-10's in stock......


only 1


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> only 1


I knew it!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Mine came today! Time to get busy. I'm coming in Sunday to do the trash, hopefully I get to meet some crawlers in person.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ok guys if you are comming tomarrow to help, bring a rake. Most of the brush has been cleared now we just need to groom, a lot.

seth


----------



## cory30 (Jul 17, 2003)

Are Truggies allowed ?

LOL ! just kidding !


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

cory30 said:


> Are Truggies allowed ?
> 
> LOL ! just kidding !


Put the Novak electric motor convertion in it and bring it out!

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

cory30 said:


> Are Truggies allowed ?
> 
> LOL ! just kidding !


 Cory,Cory, Co-r- r-r-y.  You know you want a rock crawler


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks to Seth and the rest of the guys for suggestions and help today. 

My advice if you are buying a crawler DO NOT BUY the Axial Scorpion ready to run. Buy the regular kit and the things you need. At this point on my work bench is the rtr chassis. I have striped everything off and here is what needs to be done to make it work as a crawler should. Replace the radio and receiver-not senstitive enough for proper throttle control, replace the included 27 turn motor with true crawler motor-reacts too quickly, replace the shock springs and or the oil-what is included is far too stiff, replace servo saver with arm (included in kit)-steering hard to control with saver, may need to replace servo but won't know until I try again with other new stuff installed. 

I think with these changes and the regular crawler changes (weight, tires, foam) it will be a great crawler. If I can save anyone else from the same mistake, I want to. Axial makes a great product, I just can't recommend the RTR.


----------



## TNT_Pulling (Apr 16, 2008)

When I was at Nick's Hobby Shop on Tuesday I mentioned that the kit was way better then the RTR if you were truley going to crawl and not bash. 

I am glad someone else also agrees with me. :thumbsup:

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Chris,

I agree completely. I have now installed my Futaba 3PJS radio, changed the shocks, added weight to front and rear wheels, and it acts more like a cralwer than an out of control basher. The servo is still in doubt. I need to go back to the course and see how it acts. I do have a spare 100oz Futaba servo so I can install it if necessary. If I was new, i would have had to spend money on the upgrades rather than use what I had; I would have been upset. The jury is out on whether the motor will work OK on the course, again more testing.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Last update just made. Removed the Axial servo and replaced with my Futaba 9402. 100 oz torque and .11 sec transit time. The Axial is too weak in my opinion. I have dialed my radio ESC controls down and I am going to try using the motor that Axial included. I want to see if it will work OK with the speed reduced on the radio. The first test (living room) allowed me to barely move forward or backward. No more of the jerky response. I think the 27 turn motor may work. More testing on actual course next.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Basement obstacle course is proving too easy, itching to finish the body and hit the rocks, May try to make it out to Summit Thursday afternoon....anyone else interested?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

pics have been updated on the SummitRock page.

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Cool. Should have got a picture of the nice neighbor lady too.  http://www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/SummitRock.html


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

You guys playin rock crawler check out proline wheels 2698-02 $30;00 RETAIL AXIL you have to buy rings screws rims everything seprate $$

KO PRO PO makes a nice servo PDS 2386 222.OZ.TQ AT 0.17 SPEED


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

My truck is now rolling. Should be testing her out tomorrow somewhere. Need to get a different body for it. I like the Proline rockster or whatever it's called.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been scouring the alleys for slaps of conrete and rocks, Wife wants to not why, I just tell her its for my son to play


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Sportpak,

You might want to look at the new J Concepts body for crawlers. It is great design and also looks good on the crawler.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Guppy is selling a AX-10 in the crawler sec. of the s&s for those that are looking for one.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Ok guys I just dropped another big load of rocks off at the track! I have 4-5 big rocks I want to get BUT, I cannot pick them up. I am working some thing out though.


I have been thinking about guys moveing rocks and changing the course on there own.......... I came up with this: 

No one may move or reposition rocks except by or with the SummitRock commity! Which will be hand picked by myself. When I have contacted and confirmed who the SummitRock commity will be, I will post up hear and Hobby talk, also this will go up on the SummitRock web page.

the reason for this, will be to maintain the uniqeness of the respective courses, if every one can move or place rocks any where they want, then what good will it be to say you have made a certain obsticle when all you have done is built a road to do it....

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Next test N tune will be Sunday May 4th. I hope to see a lot of crawlers graceing the hills and vallys of the SummitRock course!!!

I know I got a lot of testing done on the last Test N tune, the ax-10 is getting better every time I try some thing new.

Also, remember any one can come out and practice any day summit is open, You will need to have a DSM radio if you come out on a race day, other than a rock crawling day.

5 weeks till the first SmmitRock #1 Sunday May 25th:woohoo:

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Had fun testing today during the Offroad race  Looks like there will definitely be a few crawlers and more racers eye them and talking about trying it out. 

It's interesting seeing how even through Seth, Marshall, Frieburger, and Myself all stated with the same kit, they all have taken different paths and seem to crawl well with slightly varying strengths.:thumbsup:

I'm have more fun tinkering with ideas in the workshop than I've had in a long time.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

*SummitRock Commity*

The SummitRock Commity will be:

Joe Bander
Josh Luckadoo
Seth Barrand

The duty of a S.R.C. is to ensure the integrity of the summit rc raceway's rock course.

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I have just updated the SummitRock page.

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Newest update on the Axial Scorpion RTR crawler. I have found several errors in the set up of the radio and included servo. I have installed the stock equipment again as I want to be fair and give the crawler another test to see if it can succeed with the equipment that is included. I found that the radio was also set up incorrectly with the ESC and fixing that has eliminated the jerky throttle response. I will be trying again at the next Test-n-Tune.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Sounds good Larry,

I have dropped off, yet more rocks! these are the big kind, 6 of them. It took my brother and I to roll them up two 4x4's into my truck.

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

airborn said:


> Sounds good Larry,
> 
> I have dropped off, yet more rocks! these are the big kind, 6 of them. It took my brother and I to roll them up two 4x4's into my truck.
> 
> seth



Big rocks.... sounds like fun, Sorry I'm going to miss this Sunday, 1 last trip to Cincy for 1/12 testing


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

anyone gonna be running the super class?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Jeremy,

I know that two guys have the supers, 2.2 has the most intrest for now.... Bring it up and check the course out.

seth


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

my buddy makes his own and i have tried it out but was likeing this one...
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm64/yokmann/RB01.jpg


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys should get mine in this weekend got me a Ax-10 crawler. Hope to be out soon..


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Well bring it over to the track on Sunday and build it! I brought just my axles in one Saturday to show to the guys, I then just worked on the rocks....

seriously, just showing up on a TNT day with all the other guys you could get a few tips on the build, and check out the course with some awsome crawling action.....

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

yokman said:


> my buddy makes his own and i have tried it out but was likeing this one...
> http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm64/yokmann/RB01.jpg


 *Whew! That one looks Cool! *


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

wallyworld said:


> *Whew! That one looks Cool! *



ya don't know if i can afford it or not. but i do know my buddy is bringing his up sumtime soon and i am gonna come up to atleast hang out with you.not a whole lot has changed since i seen ya last but a lil time away helps.hope to see you guys sooner then later.
jeremy


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm selling my AX-10. It will come with everything but rec and radio. It has a jr servo,a lrp Ai speedo , a 55 turn motor ans a 2000 lipo pack and a imaxx charger all for 275.00


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Well my son and I spent 2 hours moving and stacking rocks.....


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Due to an illness of family member, I will not be able to come up for test and tune today. Sorry. Looks interesting. I trimmed the body on my RTR to eliminate it from hanging up on the tires. This should also improve the handling. We will see soon.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Well? Its kinda funny. The one guy that said he would not be there was there. We also had more spectators than TNT'ers......

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Wish I could have made it today. Had obligations to fulfill. I can't wait to get out there and see how my rig matches up. Saturday morning I think I can make it for a couple hours.

Ben


----------



## Dodgeman (Dec 31, 2007)

well i had a good time today watching when i wasnt running my nastruck. hope my rock crawler comes in this week


----------



## EMK68 (Nov 8, 2001)

yokman said:


> my buddy makes his own and i have tried it out but was likeing this one...
> http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm64/yokmann/RB01.jpg


Jeremy

Who makes the one in the picture? 

Thanks Eric Knapp


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

http://rc4wdstore.com/index.php?cPath=31


----------



## EMK68 (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info Jeremy:thumbsup: Hope everything is going better at home, I cant imagine what you have been going through. Keep your head up and take care.

Eric Knapp


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

well,home sucks! but what can i do about it? life is tuff and you just have to deal with what is thrown at ya. I have all the faith in the world the good Lord is gonna make my wife better so i don't stress to much about that,its just all the time it is gonna take to get her back home. we are looking atleast a year and no i wouldn't wish for anyone to go thew this.brain injury's are so tuff,no seceret pill or surgery to fix things,just time. but as bad as things are,its really good to know who your friends are and how much they care.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Got my sons crawler built, and he's itching to compete. 
He mumbled something about sportpak and can't climb??


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Yok,

My thoughts and prayers still with you and family. 

I posted on New Castle on Oval discussion asking if anyone had any news on Burkie, no response. Do you know anything more up to date? Thanks.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Axial Crawler for Sale*

Before posting this on the Sale section, I thought I would toss it out here.

I will not be crawling after all. So, I have a new (two or three days of practice runs) Axial AX 10 RTR Crawler. This has the same chassis as the AX 10 but composite links and drive shafts. I have added the optional front diff locker, changed to the 14 tooth pinion, and replaced the servo saver with solid link. Also, removed stock springs and replaced with Mini-T springs. All the original parts are included. This has a 550 motor, Axial radio, receiver, servo. Added weight inside front and rear wheels and trimmed foam. I have a Losi 1200 NIMH to save weight and batteries in radio. 

It sells for $299 at Tower, $279 at Stormer. I will have it at Fort for $225

LMK


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Got my sons crawler built, and he's itching to compete.
> He mumbled something about sportpak and can't climb??[/QUOTE


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

nutz4rc said:


> Yok,
> 
> My thoughts and prayers still with you and family.
> 
> I posted on New Castle on Oval discussion asking if anyone had any news on Burkie, no response. Do you know anything more up to date? Thanks.




talked to him the night b4 last and he is doing fine. his son (jarreds dad)did have a heart attack last week though. I told him you were asking about him and he had sum nice things to say about ya.:thumbsup:
hopefully he will eat right and stay in good health.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Well, if he said nice things about me; he isn't completely back to normal (LOL). Thanks for the info. I may try to drive down and see him. 

Still remembering your situation in prayer also.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Crawler*

Disregard the notice about selling the crawler. It sold last night to a guy in New Hampshire.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

The 1st SummitRock is this Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you plan to attend I will be there to open @ 10am and the compitition starts @12 noon.

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll be there at 9:00 am waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!for sing, or sine, or sign up


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

great day of wheeling!!!!!!!!!! 

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/5_25_08.html

check it out!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Seth,*

Cannot get the links to the You Tube videos to work. Is there anything connected there yet?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

nutz4rc said:


> Cannot get the links to the You Tube videos to work. Is there anything connected there yet?


Yeh youtube is being a bear on the up load. its gonna take a minute, I should get it done today.

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

No problem. It can wait until after the holiday. Spend that with your family.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

ok vids are up and running try the link...

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

They work fine now. Good job!


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I have a great announcement: Panther Tires has came through big for SummitRock series they have donated a set of Cougars and $50 dollar gift certificats to be given away at the SummitRock comps.... so get the word out and get to the next SummitRock.........June 22.

Please check out our new sponser: www.pantherteam.com

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice work snagging that.
looking forward to the next test and tune.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Nice work snagging that.
> looking forward to the next test and tune.


Actually Dale did the snagging, he and I got together to talk about the types of venders to call and he did the leg work...... Thank you Dale, and a very thank you to Panther

For the next comp on June 22nd the door prize will be a brand new set of Panther Cougars This is the tire that won the last comp! So get your crawlers ready and come on out!!!!!!

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time has a PM...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Weather looks great for Sunday. I plan on winning those tires.....

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am lookin forward to Sunday.....

I also would like to go to this:

TWISTED CRAWLERS OF MICHIGAN PRESENTS

2008 2.2 COMP STATE CHAMPS
SEPTEMBER 20TH
(21ST Rain date)

think any one else would be interested? 

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Twisted Crawlers, sounds perfect for you Seth (LOL).


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

the new points page is up.

http://www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsm...d/6_22_08.html

the next comp will be much better! We are all new at this and are trying to do the best we can. Each time we get together it seems we are moving forward.

thank you for coming out to day!!!

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Link*

Seth,

The link doesn't work, at least not for me.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

nutz4rc said:


> Seth,
> 
> The link doesn't work, at least not for me.


This one doesn't but the one on rccrawler did try this one:
http://www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/6_22_08.html


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks, it works fine.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*New Crawler*

Seth,

What are you going to do with the new 1/18th Losi Mini Crawlers? Class of their own, mixed with others. They would have an advantage since they are not as wide as 1/10th. Just curious.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Larry,

I guess we will cross that bridge when we get to it. I dont see many people getting them real quick so if they do come on like gang busters then we have a little time to think about it.

On a side note, I am a little miffed not surprised that Losi yet again comes out with a mini TOY, not a cutting edge competition 2.2 crawler. Which is the biggest and most popular class in the nation for crawling right now.

seth


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Understand your dismay. Horizon has pointed Losi into the RTR market where profits are faster. As we all know RTRs outsell real racing vehicles by a wide margin. Only time will tell where Losi ends up as Horizon pulls the strings.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a cool AX for sale. LMK.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Great day for crawling, it was a our best comp yet with 12 drivers!!! Big upsets in the points chase! lots of action!!!!! Hear is the updated points page:

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/7_20_08.html


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone up for a practice T-N-T comp Sunday. Brian, Joe, Seth, Myself and anyone else who shows up will be holding a comp. will try to start around 11 but don't let that stop you, it will be a loose format and we can squeeze late arrivals in. It will be a perfect time to get help and try other set-up options.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

hear is the updated points page..

hear is the updated points page..

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/8_17_08.html

most of the pics are mouse over type for more pics in a small page.

I had a great time today, loved having the MI guys down for the day.

Ken I will be fending off your drive for my #1 spot!!!!

Dale will be looking into placks for the top 5 in the SummitRock series.

seth


----------



## 4wd master (Oct 2, 2007)

i am out of the loop but is there going to be indoor rock crawling at summit


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

We are working on materials for the indoor coarse. We are still several weeks out but yes there will be indoor rockcrawling.


Brian


----------



## jgb7038 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the indoor crawling course will be "officially' ready to use on Friday,November 7th. Its turned out really well and will hopfully be challanging enough for everyone. So if you get the chance ,stop by and check it out.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I saw it yesterday, and must say it's very impressive. I can't wait to get my truck on it.

Ben


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

An amazing job of construction. It looks great for the crawlers.


----------



## jgb7038 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well here are some pictures of the indoor course:





































































Yes,it is open for use,so if you get the chance come check it out.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

wow!!!!!!!! pretty Kewl layout!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## jgb7038 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in haveing a couple of informal comps/gatherings? Would be more or less practice but have a couple of courses set up. Any input would help,especially what day everyone would want to run.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Anybody see the new pro 2.2 Losi crawler announced today?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since there appears to be a growing interst in rock crawling (by the number of posts here) do you think we should start a Rock Crawling forum?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I would think that makes a lot of sense. As one form of racing drops, and another increases; it probably deserves its own forum.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Anyone up for some crawling TNT tonight?


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

There having a BRL race this weekend. Im planning on bringin my ax10 for some extra fun!


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey guy's this is Lonnie from Michigan. Do you have any updated pics, and are you having any events this winter?

Lonnie


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

lollie302 said:


> Hey guy's this is Lonnie from Michigan. Do you have any updated pics, and are you having any events this winter?
> 
> Lonnie


Sorry this is so late, we are running a comp on 1-24-09 in two weeks on the indoor course. start time is 11am

seth


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

*sweet Road Trip Might Bring The New Bullys And Maybe The Boys Also*


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hear are the finishing positions for Saturday.

1. Jesse LeBoeuf - 66
2. Seth Barrand - 67
3. Mark Carter - 96
4. Ben Freiburger - 96
5. Josh Luckadoo - 97
6. Colton Barrand - 100
7. Jeff Barney - 105
8. John Marshall - 110
9. Shawn Reed - 114
10. Joe bandor - 122
11. Dale Monroe - 138

Not to bad for our first indoor comp! I agree that the course could have been a little bit less challenging, but think of how much better you will be next time. Jesse Leboeuf gets the hat trick award on the win!!! He was trailing seth by 11 points and pulls off a -2 on the last course and takes the win by one point! great job Jesse! Also Mark Carter started the 3rd course in 8th place and pulled off a great run to place him in 3rd. WOW! great run Mark!

Thanks to Jeff, Joe, for setting up the rocks and working on the course. Both guys have put a lot of time into that back room.

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

next comp 2/28 @ summit.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Don't forget guys next comp @ Summit 

2/28 @ 11am doors open @ 9am 

be there if you want to get rocked!! just a little DefLeppard hummer.

seth


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

GUYS
get everyone to go to Battle front on april 26th for there trophy crawl its in the middle of both of would be awesome to see everyone 

see ya soon 
Bob Coleman


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

They sounds like fun Twisted, I am going to look into it.

The SummitRock series is starting to take shape guys check it out

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/SummitRock.html


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I added all your dates to my calendar on the twisted site and will start a thread when we get more info 

only have 2 dates that are the same that works out well 
we can run your series also if time and $$$$$ allows us to:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hey guys, I have to cancel the Comp this sat. You still can come out and practice all you want. I did put more rocks on the yard course out side.


seth


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

Brian great job on winning last Sunday at Battle Front here are some videos.

http://skunkracing.net/forum/index.php?topic=263.0


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

This Sunday is the first round of Summit Rock 2009. Weather looks like it will work out for us. I can't wait to get the show started. Hope to see a good turn out.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hear are the results from Sunday.

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/sr5_3_09.html

Thanks for coming out guys. Lets get the word out and try for more crawlers in two weeks.

seth


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Comp this Sunday. Doors open at 9am, crawl at 11.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hear are the updated points for SummitRock

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/sr5_17_09.html

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

print this out and send it in.... Check it out!


www.trfonline.org/2009Applications/Rock the Fort Flyer.pdf


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Comp this Sunday..............Be There!


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

updated points

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/sr6_7_09.html

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Uhh yeah? About the next comp. It would seem I have made a bad choice on the date of our next comp the 21st AKA Fathers Day, so what I want to do is just cancel that comp and make it up at the end of the year.

seth


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

info about the Rock the Fort comp is starting to come in, and its better than I had first thought.

There will be a cash pay out to 1st-3rd
1st $500
2nd $250
3rd $ 100

Hmm Three Rivers Festival only reports having 1 entry that would be Ben. I guess he gets the $500 for just showing up!

Also door prizes are confirmed I just do not have the info on what they are.

Trophy's will be awarded to 1st - 8th.

seth


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The link to the Rock the Fort entry form is as follows;

http://www.trfonline.org/applications/category/16-rock-the-fort?download=18:rock-the-fort

Sorry for the link mixup. The TRF launched a new website design after the original link was posted. I didn't get the word out the Seth and crew about the new link. Check it out and enter if you have not already.
Here is a sneak preview of the T-shirt you will receive with your entry...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Newspaper article about the Rock the Fort: http://www.news-sentinel.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090720/NEWS/907200318


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Also a huge thanks to Seth, Ken, TRF and everyone else that helped make this event a success.


----------



## millfire517 (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you guys still do any rock crawling? I'm thinking of getting into scale building crawlers. 1.9 or 2.2. Any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------

